# Short A to A and nose as a reference?



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I am personally against dipping the head.....this can cause peep drift due to the head not being in a natural posisiton. But if its your hunting bow and you aint shooting out past 30 yards or so...no big deal. But then again it would depend on the experience of the archer. 

But different strokes for different folks.


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for responding sub. One of the issues I have seen with short A to A bows is what you suggested, keeping centered in the peep at long distance and hard down angles. That is why I preach to my treestand hunters that you have to bend at the waist to sustain accuracy at angles. One of the concerns I have with nodding the head for 3D archers is that it may cause issues with shooting form from an anatomical perspective in relation to proper shot execution. Maybe I'm over thinking this so bare with me, but I'm thinking that tucking the chin to touch the nose to the string might adversly effect alignment. I'm a bit of a biomechanics worry wort at times. I make a concious effort to try to make things efficient as possible so as to keep things simple for students.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

SpotShy said:


> Thanks for responding sub. One of the issues I have seen with short A to A bows is what you suggested, keeping centered in the peep at long distance and hard down angles. That is why I preach to my treestand hunters that you have to bend at the waist to sustain accuracy at angles. One of the concerns I have with nodding the head for 3D archers is that it may cause issues with shooting form from an anatomical perspective in relation to proper shot execution. Maybe I'm over thinking this so bare with me, but I'm thinking that tucking the chin to touch the nose to the string might adversly effect alignment. I'm a bit of a biomechanics worry wort at times. I make a concious effort to try to make things efficient as possible so as to keep things simple for students.


I agree.

I do not advocate the tipping the head forward.
Use a kisser button to contact the corner of the mouth,
with a short ATA bow / sharp string angle
if you absolutely must have multiple facial anchor contact points.

Funny that you mention biomechanics.

I am working on an artificial cervical disc implant,
as we speak,
for a spinal implant company.

I am up to my eyeballs reading Spine journals.


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for chiming in N&B. I was playing with this with my own bow a bit and I noticed that if I tucked my chin I didn't feel that I had the same range of scapula rotation. Maybe I'm deformed. 

Cool stuff. Could you build me a couple along with some artificial spinal colums. I'd like to be a little taller.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

SpotShy said:


> Thanks for chiming in N&B. I was playing with this with my own bow a bit and I noticed that if I tucked my chin I didn't feel that I had the same range of scapula rotation. Maybe I'm deformed.
> 
> Cool stuff. Could you build me a couple along with some artificial spinal colums. I'd like to be a little taller.


Soon as I'm done with human clinical trials.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hi there guys,,,ill have to say thats why i call them short a-a bows radical ....i would look close at the valley of the strings compared to your eye, you might have to go longer on the dl on the short a-a to get it where it should be without moving the head...the angle of the string changes,with a longer a-a compared to a shorter one which is steeper...the bow should fit you without bobbing the head, dont fit your head[by moving it] to the bow...lets just hope they dont get any shorter...im telling everyone dont get too radical...lolo


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

mike 66 said:


> hi there guys,,,ill have to say thats why i call them short a-a bows radical ....i would look close at the valley of the strings compared to your eye, you might have to go longer on the dl on the short a-a to get it where it should be without moving the head...the angle of the string changes,with a longer a-a compared to a shorter one which is steeper...the bow should fit you without bobbing the head, dont fit your head[by moving it] to the bow...lets just hope they dont get any shorter...im telling everyone dont get too radical...lolo


I agree with Mike & the others. Head dipping is bad. Three reasons:

It can be part of the reason for your pin dipping. 
It can cause neck pain by involving the wrong muscles in holding the bow at full draw.
Your balance is better when your head is erect. Think of your head as an upside down pendulum. You are steadier when you are balanced.

Either go with a longer DL or raise your anchor or a combination of both. 

Allen


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Allen, 

What did you call my head, a pendulum? I thought we were friends? (LOL) 

I am getting to hate these short bows. The frustrate me sometimes when I am working with a new student and their dad has put them in a 29" a to a barn burner of a bow that is 2" too long with a caliper release that they punch the dickens out of. I spend the first few sessions trying to get the bow to fit them, establishing a good anchor point and then trying to convince them and their parent that bows are not made to shoot like rifles. If I could be king of the world no bow would be built under 35" and all caliper punch o'matic releases would be banned. Worst thing you can do is start a young person off with them darn things.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

:mg:


SpotShy said:


> Allen,
> 
> What did you call my head, a pendulum? I thought we were friends? (LOL)


Gotta call 'em like I see 'em! :teeth: (JK)

I like my 31" bow for hunting out of a tent blind, and it can be accurate enough for the close shots that I get around here. But, it's definitely not a bow for inexperienced archers. Out of curiosity, I shot a round of spots with it. I won't do that again. ukey:

Allen


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Hey Alan,we can build that for you already up here at PST!!!!! ;>) Ken

One of the biggest problems that I contend with on my Monster Xlr8 is the peep being so far from my eye. It makes matching up the peep to pin guard tough.


----------

